# OWL Wanderwege als GPS erfassen - wer macht mit?



## DerBergschreck (31. Mai 2011)

Beim Suchen von GPS-Tracks diverser Wanderwege in OWL habe ich enttäuschend wenige gefunden. Dummerweise sind die Wanderkarte "Bielefeld und Ravensberger Hügelland" und auch einige andere Wanderwege aus der Region vergriffen und es gibt bisher auch keine konkreten Hinweise darauf wann bzw. ob überhaupt noch Neuauflagen erscheinen werden.

Damit sich nicht jeder alle Karten kaufen muss - wie wäre es mit einem gemeinsamen Projekt, möglichst viele Wanderwege aus der Region als GPS-Datei der Öffentlichkeit zugänglich zu machen?

Ich mache mal gleich den Anfang mit dem "D-Weg", einem Rundwanderweg rund um Dörentrup im schönen Lipperland. Den habe ich von der alten Lipperlandkarte abgezeichnet. Beim Abfahren vor ein paar Wochen gab es eine geänderte Ausschilderung, die ich nachträglich eingearbeitet habe.

Und hier ist der Track:
http://www.gpsies.com/map.do?fileId=nthxpuzbhjnwcafb

Also los, Leute! Hat noch jemand eine alte vergriffene Karte oder bereits einen abgefahrenen Track und kann ihn zur Verfügung stellen? Damit die schönen Wege nicht in Vergessenheit geraten!

Gruss, DerBergschreck

P.S:
Kalletalpfad habe ich hier gefunden: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.10168.html
Extertalpfad gibts hier: http://www.gps-tour.info/de/touren/detail.662.html


----------



## kris. (31. Mai 2011)

Klasse Idee, vielleicht auf dem entsprechenden Portal ne OWL-Gruppe erstellen so das auch nicht IBCler drauf zugreifen können. Ich habe noch eine OWL-Freizeitkarte hier und seit kurzem auch nen Mobile mit GPS. Mal sehen was ich da so anrichten kann.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chucki_bo (2. Juni 2011)

Die Idee ist echt gut. Ne Gruppe mit einer entsprechenden 
Zugangsbeschränkung / Kontrolle macht auch Sinn. Ich frag mal dumm nach: das sind dann zB IPhone mitgetrackte Stecken oder??


----------



## kris. (2. Juni 2011)

In meinem Fall Nokia N900. Muss ich mich wohl doch mal mit dem eCoach beschäftigen


----------



## hw_univega (2. Juni 2011)

Ich benutze als Android-User für sowas immer Endomondo. Da kann man dann die Strecken auch wunderbar als gpx-Datei runterladen.


----------



## RolfK (2. Juni 2011)

Gute Idee, hab auch mal in der Familie rumgehorcht wegen alter Landkarten, aber leider hat keiner mehr welche. Da rächt sich mal wieder die Aussortiererei bei Renovierung oder Umzug 

Ich zeichne die Strecken mit dem Apfel und der B.iCycle-App auf, aber bei der Genauigkeit habe ich so meine Zweifel, da wir schon mal die selbe Strecke zur selben Zeit mit den gleichen Handy's und App aufgezeichnet haben, und da doch ein wenig Abweichungen bei allen streckenspezifischen Daten vorhanden waren.


----------



## tom de la zett (2. Juni 2011)

DerBergschreck schrieb:


> Also los, Leute! Hat noch jemand eine alte vergriffene Karte oder bereits einen abgefahrenen Track und kann ihn zur Verfügung stellen? Damit die schönen Wege nicht in Vergessenheit geraten!
> 
> Gruss, DerBergschreck
> 
> ...



Karte mit den Wegen hab ich noch. Und Tracks auch - machen viel Spass zum Nachfahren. Einen von meinen hast du ja schon verlinkt. Wenn ich daz komme, such ichs mal raus.


----------



## pecto69 (6. Juni 2011)

Hi.

Hier mal nen "Testtrack"
War meine erste Tour einfach mal drauflos mit dem neuen Bike..

Durch den Wald Dalbker Teiche, 
hinter Sennestadt, hoch zum Eisernen Anton, 
ins Schopketal, über den Tönsberg,
gegenüber Tower zurück zu den Dalbker Teichen nach Hause

http://www.gpsies.com/map.do;jsessionid=7EE2DC7F7E018888419E0C7003602F7C?fileId=odijkygzhwweyqzf

Dirk


----------

